# Started my rf30 power feed.



## DavieJ75 (May 19, 2022)

Put my main hydraulic project and dro project on hold. Tired of cranking the handle on the mill. Working on building a power feed, from the idea of the socket disconnecting motor, if that’s the way to put it. using a window motor.. lathed An inch round stock down to 3/4 to for about an inch. fit in my er32 hex collet holder. Mounted on the mill and milled down each side of the hex to fit in a 3/4 socket. Then I slowly milled the end of the socket to fit the drive end of the bed lead screw. Drilled and tapped each for a 1/4-28 grub screw. Build the plates and slides tomorrow. I have a drive that may work for the motor will see coming up. That was my afternoon.


----------



## DavieJ75 (Nov 7, 2022)

Project is under going a full rethink. It did work, but it was really finicky. Not reliable at slow speed. I will have to rethink the use of the components with this idea.


----------



## epanzella (Nov 7, 2022)

A factory power feed has a clutch that releases as soon as you put the feed lever in neutral. If you jury rig something without a quick acting clutch it will coast to a stop making accurate placement problematic. I would use that gear motor for a power head lift.


----------



## DavidR8 (Nov 8, 2022)

I was going to build a power feed using a wiper motor but it was just too much work for questionable results.


----------



## epanzella (Nov 8, 2022)

DavidR8 said:


> I was going to build a power feed using a wiper motor but it was just too much work for questionable results.


Yeah I was thinking of building a power feed myself but ended up buying one of the cheaper units after seeing UTUBE vids of guys installing power feed units on machines that already had home made power feeds. You need a clutch of some type and all the home made units I saw had some way of manually disengaging the feed so you could use the handwheel. I switch so much between power and manual feed that if I had to manally shift between power feed and using the hand wheel it would drive me crazy. My chinese feed has been in service for a few years and works well.


----------



## DavieJ75 (Nov 8, 2022)

I have Ordered one of the vever power feeds off Amazon. Will update as I move forward with its install.  I think the power down feed or head lift are on the table for the wiper motor and controller. I was rather proud of making the shaft to hex adapter work with a 3/4 socket tho. Got to use my hex er32 collet holder. So not a total loss.


----------

